
Creating a game title using envelope deformation - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/12/creating-game-title-with-envelope.html
======
SpriteAttack
This is a follow up on the tutorial on the last step-by-step tutorial on
creating an engaging title screen. I just dropped the logo/title into the last
scene with a brief comment - which was picked up in the comments with a
request to explain it a little more.

[http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/11/creating-engaging-
game-...](http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/11/creating-engaging-game-title-
screen-in.html)

